# Some Initial Questions??



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

1. Does the Sat-Nav have POI that include Speed Cameras?
2. I intend to get a Y-Pipe fitted but is it advised to wait until the car has covered a few thousand miles or is it safe to have one from the off?
3. It's a brand new car, however are their any "must check/remember" items when i go to collect this car that are perhaps specific to the GT-R.
4. Have read the car comes with a free Indoor Cover. Is it worth having? Mine will live in my garage when not being driven.
5. By what methods can you import music tracks onto the HDD & is it fully iPhone capable?
6. Already know the Bluetooth connects to an iPhone, but does it also pull through the Phonebook from the iPhone & are their any limitations i need to be aware of?

Think that's it for now but i'm sure more will crop up over the coming days:clap:


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

Can't answer all you questions but the one I looked at on Saturday in the Slough dealership did include POI such as speed cameras


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sat Nav includes Speed Camera warnings but unlike for instance the Nissan Micra Sat Nav there is apparently no clear route to update the database.

I don't have a Y-Pipe I don't see the point and modding your car will increase already stratospheric insurance quotes.

As per the instructions you receive on delivery.

I didn't get one, it would be useful given that in my garage I still get the car covered by crap (exhaust and pollution from passing cars), that said the paint on the car is so flimsy I would be worried it would rub off by constantly replacing and removing the cover. Seriously 

I have only managed to import from physical CD's I certainly don't see an easy route to import from my iPhone.

You can pull the phonebook but you can also just look up the phonebook on the device (which is a better solution for me).


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> 1. Does the Sat-Nav have POI that include Speed Cameras?
> 2. I intend to get a Y-Pipe fitted but is it advised to wait until the car has covered a few thousand miles or is it safe to have one from the off?
> 3. It's a brand new car, however are their any "must check/remember" items when i go to collect this car that are perhaps specific to the GT-R.
> 4. Have read the car comes with a free Indoor Cover. Is it worth having? Mine will live in my garage when not being driven.
> ...


1. Yes
2. Dunno, Y pipes are rubbish. Drive it properly, it makes enough noise anyway
3. Make sure the front splitter isn't scuffed underneath. (flat bed fight).
4. Mine has no cover in the garage. More harm than good on soft paint.
5. Internal HDD for recording CDs only. USB stick for own mp3s etc. IPhone also plugs into USB port, and will also stream over Bluetooth. Works well as long as you let the phone pair via Bluetooth before plugging dock cable in.
6. Never bothered. Car can access handset memory anyway. Via voice commands too! Yeah baby!
:clap:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Dunno, Y pipes are rubbish. Drive it properly, it makes enough noise anyway
> 3. Make sure the front splitter isn't scuffed underneath. (flat bed fight).
> 4. Mine has no cover in the garage. More harm than good on soft paint.
> ...


Thank you, that's the info i needed.

On Question 5, are you saying that the only way to get music onto the HDD (it's just over 9GB capacity if i recall?) is by importing from CD's? I assume it will import MP3 CD's so i just burn a load of tracks from iTunes onto a CD & then import them onto the HDD? Is the CD player a 6-Disc Changer?

Lastly can it play DVD's?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

mine only imports from normal CD not mp3


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Thank you, that's the info i needed.
> 
> On Question 5, are you saying that the only way to get music onto the HDD (it's just over 9GB capacity if i recall?) is by importing from CD's? I assume it will import MP3 CD's so i just burn a load of tracks from iTunes onto a CD & then import them onto the HDD? Is the CD player a 6-Disc Changer?
> 
> Lastly can it play DVD's?


Apparently it will play DVDs when the car is stationary, but not while moving.
It's a single disk CD drive, and to be blunt, the whole Bose/Clarion experience has left me in awe of my Wife's Volvo S40 standard factory Dolby Pro Logic system. The GTR system, on sound production, is a bit pathetic.
I've not tried importing MP3s from a CD, only originals. With auto record selected, it will automatically record a CD while you are listening to it.

It's a fair system, all things considered, but I wouldn't expect to impress anyone with the audio quality. The engine, power and performance leaves them screaming and slightly moist. They don't care about music, there's no time. :smokin:


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

To clarify the issue surrounding importing data onto the HDD - mine is an 09 car. 

The system will accept original CD's or actual "music cd's" created from MP3's only - these can be copied. You cannot create a "data disc" with MP3 files on and get the system to copy to the HDD. In my case, I simply burn MP3 discs (onto which you can fit 150-250 tracks on normally) and play from there. I wouldn't go to the bother of burning (scores of) actual Music CD's with 12-18 tracks on each (max 70-80 mins paying time)and spend hours copying them - I make do with discs with a couple of hundred tracks on each instead.....themusic I listen to also changes with time so I don't want to have to keep doing the copying thing...


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

christer said:


> To clarify the issue surrounding importing data onto the HDD - mine is an 09 car.
> 
> The system will accept original CD's or actual "music cd's" created from MP3's only - these can be copied. You cannot create a "data disc" with MP3 files on and get the system to copy to the HDD. In my case, I simply burn MP3 discs (onto which you can fit 150-250 tracks on normally) and play from there. I wouldn't go to the bother of burning (scores of) actual Music CD's with 12-18 tracks on each (max 70-80 mins paying time)and spend hours copying them - I make do with discs with a couple of hundred tracks on each instead.....themusic I listen to also changes with time so I don't want to have to keep doing the copying thing...


Thanks.

Have done the above in my Merc although i'm sure i created an MP3 Data disc which the Merc's Audio Sys then imports onto the HDD.

Last question (i think) on this. If i burn the tracks as whole albums from iTunes, will the import into the GT-R Audio retain a file structure for browsing the various albums/artists or tracks?


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi
It maybe your Merc did this, but the GTR (at least my 09 car) doesn't. if you burn actual Music discs etc with the data tagging intact you can browse per artist/album etc. The best thing to do is to go to a dealer and try out all the stuff you want to know - as I gave up when I realised I would have to burn in excess of 100 discs and then watch them import painfully slowly onto the HDD


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Its sooo much easier to just leave a suitable sized usb stick plugged in with all your music on. I faffed about with the HDD when I got it and quickly gave up. Even an Ipod left plugged in works well as they have an auto power off feature when you park up.

Films will play but not from an ipod . They have to be on a usb stick and in the correct format.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

And what format is that cos I cant get it to work


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

Chris
Is yours a 2010 my car as I cant see how a USB stick connects. There's no plug !


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

mmm its in the centre arm rest


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

USB port is in the centre arm rest. 

I have had success with .avi files and mpeg4 files and obviously dvd's


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

On the root of the disk? DIVX?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Saw her again today when i dropped of my Insurance Certificate. Wanted to driver her out there & then. Gonna be a long week.

Thanks for the answers. No doubt more questions to come


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Gonna be a long week.


Ah yes - I remember that feeling. Just  All worth it in the end once you join 'the club'!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Resonate said:


> On the root of the disk? DIVX?


What do you mean ???

Root of the disc means - not in any folder within the usb drive if thats what your asking


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a USB stick here on the root of the drive ie not in any folder I have placed a DIVX avi file, it does not play. The car recongnises the USB as there is music in folders and they play OK.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Try a normal .avi file rather than a divx one. Works for me


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Hope it's a quiet week next week as i have so many things i want to do with the car.

I take great joy in setting my car up with all the bits/pieces/settings i may require, so i'll be burning CD's/DVD's to download to the HDD, maybe the odd video (if it works), pair up the iPhone, set-up all the user settings on the Graphical Display & Sat-Nav etc.

Another question, can i downlaod mp3's from a DVD as that will reduce the amount of messing about with multiple discs etc.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Honestly mate , I think you`ll soon realise the HDD system is more hassle than its worth and get a usb stick or ipod but like you I would want to play with my new toy and learn the hard way, it familiarises yourself with all the buttons.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Honestly mate , I think you`ll soon realise the HDD system is more hassle than its worth and get a usb stick or ipod but like you I would want to play with my new toy and learn the hard way, it familiarises yourself with all the buttons.


Cheers. Got an iPhone, but the music quality on that is not quite as good due to compression as pure CD quality mp3's. Also, given the sh1te battery life, i'd have to have my iPhone on charge all the time in the car.

Will put favourite CD's into the changer & swap them over often, but would like my base favourite tunes to remain on the HDD both as a backup & so my top tunes are always in the car

Always great fun playing & then only resorting to the manual when faced with a real challenge or as a backup if feeling i've missed something.


----------

